# I think I screwed up my wiring. I lost local HD channels.



## MattBrown68 (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried out AT&T Uverse TV for 2 months. At the end of the 2 months, we decided to stick with Dish Network. I thought I wired up the Dish Network correctly, but now I noticed that I don't have Local HD channels. I still have other HD channels, just not the locals.

I have 3 cables coming from the dish. 2 are unused, which is how I _thought_ it was originally. The third cable goes to the 722 receiver, but is split and goes into both satellite inputs. The original wiring was a bit more complicated, but I think it was because the 722 output went back on the same wire to be distributed from the wiring closet. We have a second cable from the closet to the living room, so I just moved the output to that wire.

Am I supposed to connect another of the wires from the dish? Did I screw something else up?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We would need more information about your setup... like the kind of satellite dish on your roof and whether or not there is a switch connected. Some configurations require them, others don't.

You also may need to run a check switch on your receiver if it has been disconnected during this time and you may also need to call Dish to make sure it is activated and have them hit your receiver with authorization for the programming package you are subscribed to.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's also possible that you were also getting locals OTA as well , which means something else needs connected as well.


----------



## MattBrown68 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok. I'll go up on the roof tonight and look at the dish and switch. In the meantime, I'll run a check switch this morning and call Dish.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

MattBrown68,

The check switch test will only look at the satellites you have in your installation. For local channel, if they are OTA channels, depending upon your receiver 722 or 722k, you have an coax port designated TV Antenna/cable In or Over The Air Antenna In, respectively. You need your outside antenna connected to this port. You may have to rescan the OTA channels to find them and then add to the receiver. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

My 622 had been unplugged for several weeks, so I wasn't surprised it needed an activation hit before letting me see my subscribed channels. The CSR had me do a power cord reset to get Dish and OTA locals to show.


----------



## MattBrown68 (Sep 8, 2011)

I spend an hour or so with Dish today. They are sending someone out on Saturday. By the time I got done with the call, it was too dark to go up on the roof. I'll post the details for completeness sake, regardless of what happens on Saturday. Dish indicated that they think the connection to the dish is bad. The satellites had a signal strength of 26 for 110 and 35 for 119. I seem to remember the strength originally being in the hundreds.

Matt


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You mentioned signals for 110 and 119... What about 129?

129 is where most of your HD would be... and quite possibly your locals as well.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Assuming the OP is in Modesto, CA which is the Sacramento, CA DMA all of his locals (SD/HD) would be WA 110°


----------



## MattBrown68 (Sep 8, 2011)

The 129 satellite shows a strength of 0, although yesterday, after a Check Dish, I though there was a third satellite that had a green "OK".

I don't seem to have a switch, and my dish says Dish 1000 on it.

Matt


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like you have the setup that had the switch built-in to the assembly then...

IF you aren't getting signal on 129... then you could have a bad LNB or a bad switch (the built-in one)... and it could be the cause of all your problems.


----------



## MattBrown68 (Sep 8, 2011)

Technician came out and fixed it. He said he re-aligned the dish. Now it works great. I'm so relieved that I didn't screw it up!

Matt


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> It sounds like you have the setup that had the switch built-in to the assembly then...
> 
> IF you aren't getting signal on 129... then you could have a bad LNB or a bad switch (the built-in one)... and it could be the cause of all your problems.


Satellite 129 is out of service for now. That is what the problem is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> Satellite 129 is out of service for now. That is what the problem is.


If you had read the first post in the thread before posting... you would see that the thread starter had his problems nearly a week ago... long before today's outage.

Today's outage is completely unrelated to the thread starter's problem from last week.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Would that be the reason that I noticed my locals, OTA, are nowhere to be found? Cannot even do a rescan. Every time I punch in a local number on my 722 it blacks out and starts a reboot; very frustrating!


----------

